# Take Off Pounds Sensibly



## Ruby

I joined the weight loss club last Monday night, (the 16th). Went back tonight for my first weigh-in. I lost 3.25 lbs. Got about another 96.75 lbs. to go.


----------



## Gercarson

Ruby said:


> I joined the weight loss club last Monday night, (the 16th). Went back tonight for my first weigh-in. I lost 3.25 lbs. Got about another 96.75 lbs. to go.


Oh Ruby - I hope you're more dedicated than I am. When we have that much to lose, I wonder how we could have gotten here in the first place - what epiphany would be so powerful that it could carry us to our goal? Good luck!


----------



## rufus

Don't know if it qualifies as an epiphany or not, but I just got tired of being so soft and giggly. I started at 292 and and am down to around 255 depending on what day or time I weigh myself. After struggling with dieting alone and not seeing the results I was hoping for, I started riding my bicycle seriously. First I started riding to and from work for around an 8 mile round trip. After around a month of this, I started taking trips on the weekends and last Saturday I rode for 45 miles. Now talk about results! Now I feel like I have more energy not as tired all the time and I am finally losing my man-boobs. :dance: www.mapmyride.com has a great way to track your progress and includes walking ect for exercises. Really glad I found that one.


----------



## cem

I joined TOPS in Nov. and last week I hit my twenty pound mark. I have 47 lbs. to go.
I love my tops group. It keep me accountable. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wr

I found when I lost weight that I had to change a couple thoughts. I found that instead of thinking I had to loose close to 100 lbs, I looked at it as 10 lbs and then another 10 lbs and so on. Looking at the big picture made it seem like such a huge task. I also found that when I began looking at it as a forever change of lifestyle instead of 'being on a diet' or 'weight loss program' that loosing weight became less difficult and I put more effort into creative meals rather than just getting through today meals. Good luck with your program choice, I've heard it's very good and accountability and support are two of the most important keys to successful weight loss.


----------



## Ruby

I joined TOPS the first time in 1985, lost 65 lbs. Then we bought a 5th wheel travel trailer and started traveling. Needless to say I gained it all back. I joined the group I'm going to now back in 1999 and went almost a year. I lost about 20 or so lbs. then I hurt my back and had back surgery in 2001. I can no longer walk for exersize. When I go to the flea marked then I'm down a couple days because of leg pain and back pain. (The surgery didn't work) So this time it's going to have to be a life change. I will have to change my cooking habits. I also keep a food chart. That helps me keep track of what I ate. It makes a differance.

WR, the small goal setting for me don't work. When I look at the 100 lbs I need to lose that is a reality check for me. I still have to get a statement from the Dr. as to just what my goal weight needs to be. I'll do that next month when I go back for my med. refills.

Cem, congradulations. Keep it up and it won't be long you'll be a KOPs.

Rufus, I love riding a bicycle, but the road here is too rough. I don't have room at the time for a stationary bike. I have a building where I have my sewing machines set up, but at the time we have all our camping stuff in there while my husband is working on the popup camper. After he gets it finished and we get everything out I will be looking for a bike to set up in there.

Gercarson, thanks for the good luck. It will just take determation.


----------



## cem

My husband bought me a treadmill for Mother's Day/Birthday/Valentine's Day. I have it setup in our family room. I have it in front of the TV (you have to turn the volume up). I put on a program and walk through the show. It really makes the time go fast. I tell myself I can sit and watch it or walk. I hate when I concentrate on the timer. If I walk 3mph with the crosswalk on, I can burn 600 calories in 60 minutes. Last month at TOPS award time, I got a certificate for 69 miles independent walking. It adds up pretty fast. If I don't exercise, I have trouble losing.


----------



## Ruby

cem said:


> My husband bought me a treadmill for Mother's Day/Birthday/Valentine's Day. I have it setup in our family room. I have it in front of the TV (you have to turn the volume up). I put on a program and walk through the show. It really makes the time go fast. I tell myself I can sit and watch it or walk. I hate when I concentrate on the timer. If I walk 3mph with the crosswalk on, I can burn 600 calories in 60 minutes. Last month at TOPS award time, I got a certificate for 69 miles independent walking. It adds up pretty fast. If I don't exercise, I have trouble losing.


That's great. I don't have room for one in my house. I live in a tiny 8 X 50 trailer. That's why I'll have to put one in the sewing room.


----------



## james dilley

Ruby I just started my self 3 months ago. I have about 60 pounds to go. It took me 30 plus years to put on the 95-100 pounds , But I Am working on it. Don't ask me how its working It just is. I think the high heat has A bit to do with it, As my water intake has went up to 1 1/2 galoons A day from near zero. I used to drink A six pack of soda A day PLus Iced tee and other sugary drinks. Now its 1-2 cans A week and its NOW ginger ale not colas. Plus the juices I am downing. IF I can do it you can too. Best wishes and good luck!!


----------



## Ruby

Thank you for the incourgament, and good luck to you with the Dr. next week. Have them to give you and EKG for your heart. It will let them know if the pain you were having did any damage.


----------



## Ruby

Weigh-in last night, another 3.25 lbs. lost. Don't know how that happened, 3.25 lbs, two weeks in a row. But I'm not complaining.


----------



## cem

Ruby, great job! I did bad last night and gained 1 lb. I'll do better this week.


----------



## Ruby

We all have those setbacks once in a while. I think most of mine right now is fluid weight. I really want to keep it a about 1-2 lbs a week. That way it will stay off.


----------



## james dilley

Thats getting it Done.. Keep up the good work, I Am Also showing A decent loss.2403 Now 212#pounds Just 50 plus more for me!!!


----------



## Ruby

Weigh in was last night, I only lost 1/2 lb. but I knew I wouldn't be loosing like I did the first two weeks.


----------



## Ruby

Weigh in tonight lost another 5 1/2 lbs. 

I have to say since I've cut out alot of fat calories and sugar I haven't even wanted sweets. We went out to eat at a buffet on Friday and I wasn't even tempted with the dessert bar.

I had 3 small pieces of fried fish, a large helping of Italian flat green beans, a large helping of boiled cabbage, one small crab cake, and one hushpuppie. Then about a cup of cantaloupe and watermelon.

I think my body is adjusting to the life change I'm making.

I know I have to get this extra weigh off, because I'm having more and more pain in the back and hip. I had back sergury in 01 and should have gotten the weight off sooner.


----------



## MOJILL

Ruby - good job on the weight loss.

For those talking about TOPS...........what is that??? 

Thanks

Jill


----------



## Ruby

TOPS is a support group that meets once a week. It stands for Take Off Pounds Sensibly. They have them all over the world. Here is a link.

www.tops.org

They do not put you on a diet, they are just there for support and to cheer you on. Lots of the people use the exchange system, atkins, southbeach, just anything that works for you.

The national dues which you pay yearly is 24 dollars and each chapter has a monthly due, ours is 4 dollars a month. But I think each chapter sets their own monthly dues. We have contest for best looser of the week, plus usually all member take part in a monthly contest. We also earn charms for different things.

I first joined back in '85 and lost lots of weight, but quit going before I reached my goal. I've been back for a month and total loss is 12 lbs. so far. I'm not really following a diet, just changing my eating habits and watching my calories.

You can got to the website and find a chapter near you.


----------



## Ruby

Weigh in last night, another 3 lbs gone.


----------



## Ruby

Weigh in last night. Didn't loose, but didn't gain either.


----------



## mammabooh

Ruby...is there a fee for the meetings? I just checked on-line and there are quite a feww chapters around me. I might just have to check them out.


----------



## Ruby

mammabooh said:


> Ruby...is there a fee for the meetings? I just checked on-line and there are quite a feww chapters around me. I might just have to check them out.


The national dues, which you pay once a year, is $24. Then once a month we pay $4. for local dues. These local dues go into a general fund. There is times they will have to pay for thing. That is what our general fund is for. I believe we are allowed two "parties" per year. Usually a Christmas party or something like that. The extras they have to buy comes out of the fund. I believe every chapter sets their own local dues, so you could call the ones you might be interested in and see what they charge.

Also you are allowed to attend one meeting without joining. So you could attend different ones once and see which one you would like to attend. You might like one better than others.

We have lots of contests, the contests helps keep you motivated.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Rudy great job! I was a TOPs leader for 5 years. What a great group. Loved it! We moved and the group here is not very serious. So, I haven't joined again. I have thought about starting my own group. Your post brought that back to mind. Thank you and great and good luck. Keep up the exercise!


----------



## Ruby

QuiltingLady2 said:


> Rudy great job! I was a TOPs leader for 5 years. What a great group. Loved it! We moved and the group here is not very serious. So, I haven't joined again. I have thought about starting my own group. Your post brought that back to mind. Thank you and great and good luck. Keep up the exercise!


Our group is a great group. Our leader we have now is a go getter. When I was going back in 99 and 2000 it was in a slump. I think that may be why I quit going.

The group I belonged to back in the 80's in Lufkin was a good group. I was co-leader for a year and wound up doing the leader's job 80% of the time because she was absent so much. I'm not a leader type, so I wouldn't do that again. Might consider being a weight recorder but that's all.

We have another group about 25 miles from here that I atended once and didn't like it. All they did was meet and weigh in, read the minutes and went home. I don't even think they had more that 10 members. Our group has between 20 and 25 every week. I don't know how many members we actually have. Last Monday there was 24 there, and I know at least 4 or 5 were absent.

Good luck on starting another group.


----------



## Ruby

Weigh in last night, lost another 5 lbs. That was for two weeks as we didn't have a meeting last week because of the holiday.


----------



## mammabooh

Ruby said:


> Weigh in last night, lost another 5 lbs. That was for two weeks as we didn't have a meeting last week because of the holiday.


THAT'S GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby

Weigh-in last night, down 2 1/2 pounds. I didn't loose any last week, but didn't gain either.

Total lost 22 lbs.


----------



## mare

good for you, weight watchers works. i had to quit cuz of my schedule but i am going to start following the plan on friday after my colonoscopy (cnat seem to do it if i have to take lax's) i cant make it to the meetings but i can still follow the plan. wish me luck and staying power. i havent tried for awhile but i think the time is here.


----------



## Ruby

mare said:


> good for you, weight watchers works. i had to quit cuz of my schedule but i am going to start following the plan on friday after my colonoscopy (cnat seem to do it if i have to take lax's) i cant make it to the meetings but i can still follow the plan. wish me luck and staying power. i havent tried for awhile but i think the time is here.


My husbands stepmother goes to weight watchers. I've never tried them, (frankly they are a little expensive for me) but I do know TOPS works also. It just takes determination.


----------



## Ruby

Lost another 2 lbs. last night. I was supprised because we went to a family reunion and spent 2 nights at a state park. I've lost 24 lbs. since July and a total of 28 lbs since Feb.


----------



## mammabooh

Ruby said:


> Lost another 2 lbs. last night. I was supprised because we went to a family reunion and spent 2 nights at a state park. I've lost 24 lbs. since July and a total of 28 lbs since Feb.


EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Ruby

Thank you. I still have 76 lbs. to go.


----------



## Songbird

You're doing GREAT!! I think you're motivating me.


----------



## Ruby

Just got back from TOPS, lost another 2 1/4 lbs. this week. I talked to the Dr. today and he set my goal at 165. I had thought 134, but he said that's too low. So don't have nearly as much to loose as I thought. I have 42 3/4 lbs to go to goal.


----------



## mare

Ruby--you are doing great, keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby

Thanks.


----------



## Ruby

Last night, (Monday) was weigh-in. Lost another 3/4 lb. That makes a total of 28 1/2 lbs since July 16th.

DH and I went to Long John Silver's for their stuffed crab cakes and I ate FF's. Should have left them alone. That night I was very hungry. I think the FF's did it. Since I've cut out the bad carbs, which potatoes are one of them, I haven't been getting hungry at night. But after I went to bed I was hungry. I know from now own to stay away from the french fries. Don't really like them that much anyway.


----------



## mare

i know what you mean Ruby, if i eat fatty food it just seems to make me hungrier==now we just need to remember it huh?


----------



## Ruby

mare said:


> i know what you mean Ruby, if i eat fatty food it just seems to make me hungrier==now we just need to remember it huh?


But it's so tempting. Also the carb make me hungrier later. I've tried to cut out potatoes and white rice. The rice I have no problem with, but the salty FF was just too tempting. I'm trying to do better this week.


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Ruby said:


> Last night, (Monday) was weigh-in. Lost another 3/4 lb. That makes a total of 28 1/2 lbs since July 16th.


You're inspiring!


----------



## Ruby

Ruby said:


> Last night, (Monday) was weigh-in. Lost another 3/4 lb. That makes a total of 28 1/2 lbs since July 16th.


Actually this is a mistake it was suppose to be June 16th not July 16.

Thanks everyone for the compliments. 

I really think alot of the weight-loss is due to the calcium and vitiman D I take everyday.


----------



## pixelphotograph

I'm on my third week at Weight Watchers and have lost 15 pounds.
I'm doing it to look and feel better and have more energy.
I need to loose around 100 pounds and then I will be good I think.


----------



## Ruby

pixelphotograph said:


> I'm on my third week at Weight Watchers and have lost 15 pounds.
> I'm doing it to look and feel better and have more energy.
> I need to loose around 100 pounds and then I will be good I think.


I oringally set my goal weight at a 100 lbs less than what I started. But the Dr. said that would be too low for me. He said I only needed to loose about 70 lbs. So I have about 42 more to go.

Congradulations, way to go. My husbands step-mother goes to Weight Watchers and has lost 30 lbs. I've heard they are a really good group. Frankly I just can't afford them, so I go to TOPS. I only pay 4$ a month local dues and 24$ a year for national dues. We all do our own thing as far as what we eat, but are more of a support group.


----------



## vita

I joined Weight Watchers in April...it IS expensive.....$48.00 to join, then $12.00 a week......and I didn't even like their program...right from the beginning, I done it my own way,,,cut out sugar and fat. Since I wasn't following their diet, I thought it was silly to pay that much, so joined TOPS. I love it. I joined it in June and in August I became a KOPS...(Keeping Pounds Off Sensibly). You become a KOPS when you reach the goal set for you by your Dr. The support is unreal. The goals are fun and the people are great, and we are all great friends now. From April until now, I have lost 40 lbs....thanks to my support friends at TOPS. I eat lots of fruit and veggies,and DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT let myself get hungry. If I get hungry, I eat a peach, or something like that, or drink a calorie free drink of some kind, even if it is every 2 hrs. It works. (I also try to work in a little walking, but don't do it as much as I should.)


----------



## Ruby

vita said:


> I joined Weight Watchers in April...it IS expensive.....$48.00 to join, then $12.00 a week......and I didn't even like their program...right from the beginning, I done it my own way,,,cut out sugar and fat. Since I wasn't following their diet, I thought it was silly to pay that much, so joined TOPS. I love it. I joined it in June and in August I became a KOPS...(Keeping Pounds Off Sensibly). You become a KOPS when you reach the goal set for you by your Dr. The support is unreal. The goals are fun and the people are great, and we are all great friends now. From April until now, I have lost 40 lbs....thanks to my support friends at TOPS. I eat lots of fruit and veggies,and DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT let myself get hungry. If I get hungry, I eat a peach, or something like that, or drink a calorie free drink of some kind, even if it is every 2 hrs. It works. (I also try to work in a little walking, but don't do it as much as I should.)


Congradulations on becoming a KOPS. We have three KOPS in our group. I'm still 40 lbs away, but I am determined to make it this time. Last time, back in '85 I liked 19 lbs reaching my goal. We sold our place and went on the road traveling in our camper full time, and I started gaining it back. No excuse this time.

I'm our contest planner. I don't know exactly how many member we have, but we have around 20 each Monday night. Sometimes more, sometimes less.
Last Monday was the end of a contest we did. Everyone who wanted to join in brought a kitchen towel. At the end of the six weeks, who ever is the biggest looser wins all the towels. Next six weeks the prize will be a new apron one of KOPS members made.


----------



## vita

Thanks for the acknowledgment of my struggle...! The towel/apron idea is a great one. I am going to mention it to our Chapter leader who does all that. We have a little basket each week that she sits on the table and everyone that comes in puts in a little diet snack of some kind, (apple, snack bar, etc) or if you don't have anything, you put in a quarter. Then, whoever is the best loser that week, gets everything in there. it is such fun. I have won it twice. We now have a thing going for Thanksgiving....it is a little turkey made of construction paper, with tail feathers attached on it and if you gain, you have to pull a tail feather, and it has written on the back of it, what you have to bring next meeting...it will be something for a Thanksgiving dinner, such as a can of broth, can of pumpkin, or something like that.....we put everything in a container to be given away at Thanksgiving. I can't remember right now, who they decide to give it to, but I imagine we will draw and somebody will win it. These little contests are such fun. Makes TOPS what it is...an enjoyable meeting each week.


----------



## Speciallady

November 21 will be my one year anniversary at tops. I have lost 401/2 pounds. It should be more, but I've been stuck for three months now at about the same weight. We have auctions every quarter at our tops. We give out play money for doing exercise and drinking water, etc, then everyone brings in 2 $2 gifts and we auction them off. I love tops. It's awesome. We just had our area meeting last month and I won 6 awards. Yeah!! I want to lose 10 more by the end of the year.


----------



## pixelphotograph

I'm doing the Weight Watchers and have lost 13 pounds so far this is my 5th week. I'm liking it. I get to eat good healthy foods and loose weight.


----------



## Ruby

pixelphotograph said:


> I'm doing the Weight Watchers and have lost 13 pounds so far this is my 5th week. I'm liking it. I get to eat good healthy foods and loose weight.


That's great, 13 lbs in 5 weeks is not bad.

Speciallady, don't loose hope, you will get there. Sometimes it just takes time for our body to catch up.

vita, that sounds like some good contest you all have going. We have a can for the TOPS people to put a dime in and one for the KOPS to put their dimes in. The best looser of the TOPS get their dimes and the best looser for KOPS get their dimes. Also we have a calender, (an old one) and if you loose you get to sign your name on a square. When the calender gets full they draw a number and who ever has their name on that square they have a choice of getting their dues paid or a charm. We had a silent auction a couple months ago, and a garage sale a couple weeks ago. We're raising money to go to SRD next April. We try to raise enough to pay our motel room and registration fee.

It's good to find someone else here that belongs to TOPS. Have either of you been to their web-site? It's www.tops.org


----------



## pixelphotograph

Ruby said:


> I oringally set my goal weight at a 100 lbs less than what I started. But the Dr. said that would be too low for me. He said I only needed to loose about 70 lbs. So I have about 42 more to go.
> 
> Congradulations, way to go. My husbands step-mother goes to Weight Watchers and has lost 30 lbs. I've heard they are a really good group. Frankly I just can't afford them, so I go to TOPS. I only pay 4$ a month local dues and 24$ a year for national dues. We all do our own thing as far as what we eat, but are more of a support group.



Wow that is cheap I may look into that then LOL


----------



## vita

We have the "dime" jar, also, except ours is a quarter...and we also sign the calendar like you described. I love all the little things they think up. Yes, I have been to the website...bought a shirt, then later bought a KOPS shirt...(but had to return it as it was a 1X and too big. (Didn't know whether to be glad or sad....!) They only came in S and 1X, tho. Anyway, keep losing and keep smilin'!


----------



## cem

We had our tops walk in Willcox AZ yesterday and I walked 5 miles. I had a great time. They are so encouraging as a group. I lost 1.25 lbs last week. I am hoping to be in the black this week.


----------



## Ruby

cem said:


> We had our tops walk in Willcox AZ yesterday and I walked 5 miles. I had a great time. They are so encouraging as a group. I lost 1.25 lbs last week. I am hoping to be in the black this week.


That's great, I remember when I could walk like that. I can't now because of the damaged nerves in my back. 

I walked in the March of Dimes walk-a-thon back in the late 80s. It was a 15K walk. I lost almost 5 lbs. that week.


----------



## cem

This coming Tuesday I have to do the program. I'm a nervous wreck. Our group has grown to about 50 people and I hate public speaking. I am going to talk about the benefits of canning your own food and making whole wheat bread from wheat that I grind. I am going to try to show the benefits of knowing exactly whats in our food. No question of preservatives ect. Wish me luck.


----------



## vita

Cem,I can relate to the public speaking feelings. I am the same way, and have yet to this date, never worked up enough courage to do it, altho, I feel really comfortable with all the girls. Good luck to you. It will probably go ok, once you get started. (I just can't get started!)


----------



## Ruby

I hate public speaking also. Our little group is small. We only had 15 to stay tonight. Most of the time there's around 20 there.

I lost 1 1/2 lbs, this week. For two weeks in a row I didn't do so well. Week before last I lost 3/4 of a pound and last week only 1/2 lb. So far I haven't had a gain since I joined on June 16th. I have turtled 2 times.


----------



## vita

Ruby, you are doing wonderful! Better than me. I joined at almost the same time and I gained twice, (once it was .4 and once it was .8), and I "turtled" once. For those that don't know, when we say we "turtled", it means we stayed the same, no loss or no gain. Also, I wanted to add another thing on the subject of 'public speaking'....we always have lots of volunteers to do the program, so I really don't feel bad about it, just wish I had more self confidence. Maybe I will start to get some now that I have dropped all this weight!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

TOPS sounds like it would be a lot of fun. I didn't go to WW meetings, just did the points program on my own because it was so spendy - it sounds like TOPS is a lot more affordable. I might just have to check it out. I was doing really well, lost 15#, but I fell off the wagon and started gaining back...I feel like I'm getting back on track right now, but could use the extra support.


----------



## Ruby

manygoatsnmore said:


> TOPS sounds like it would be a lot of fun. I didn't go to WW meetings, just did the points program on my own because it was so spendy - it sounds like TOPS is a lot more affordable. I might just have to check it out. I was doing really well, lost 15#, but I fell off the wagon and started gaining back...I feel like I'm getting back on track right now, but could use the extra support.


I think you would like TOPS. That is mainly what they are, a support group. The contest help give you incentive to loose.


----------



## vita

Ruby said:


> I think you would like TOPS. That is mainly what they are, a support group. The contest help give you incentive to loose.



I just returned from my meeting. I lost .2 this week. I figured I had gained as we had our Thanksgiving dinner at church yesterday! It is all the support I get from TOPS that keeps me in line when it comes to big dinners. Usually I would have eaten twice as much as I did yesterday, but weight loss is now on my mind, and I controlled myself. I can only lose .4 and I will have lost too much, as TOPS will only let you lose 7 lbs under your goal, and 3 lbs. over. I feel so good about myself, it has helped me so much to be where I am right now, BUT......winter is coming, and I am afraid I will gain it all back. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ruby

I had a 3/4 lb. weight loss last night.


----------

